# S works venge stolen durham



## jack smith (9 Jul 2014)

S works venge stolen from not even a foot away as i was talking a group of chavs one cought on cctv and one wrrested but bike not found Black and grey frame red bars and tyres. Stolen in stanley area co durham keep a look out


----------



## Big Nick (9 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear that mate, hope it turns up


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jul 2014)

Holy shoot ! I'm gutted for you mate !


----------



## jack smith (9 Jul 2014)

I would lf had it back of the police didnt lock me in the car i got a name and adress when i posted it on facebook instanly tens of people said his name and even asking randomers on the street the reply was " yes i know that effing smackhead". Now its lost but the guy has been arrested its now in possession of his mates and has been seen being rode by a chav on cctv :/


----------



## JasonHolder (9 Jul 2014)

NO BLEEDING WAY!!! Insured? 

Ah man- not good reading this!


----------



## SimonJKH (10 Jul 2014)

Bad times


----------



## simon the viking (10 Jul 2014)

Bad luck, hope you get it back


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2014)

W. Ankers


----------



## e-rider (10 Jul 2014)

so did the guy literally take the bike from you?


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jul 2014)

A cautionary tale, whatever the ins and outs.

Stanley has a bad reputation locally.

Like so many such places, a minority, but active, number of nasty pasties ruin the place for the majority of decent folk who live there.

It's an area I cycle past occasionally, but I do just that - cycle - I would never stop unless I had to.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2014)

Sh!te. That's really bad news. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2014)

Oh no. Hope you get it back.


----------



## simon the viking (10 Jul 2014)

Further to my first post... I think what makes us all feel really gutted for you is that..... You're a true member not a 'newbie' who joined just to spread the word about a stolen bike (not that I mind that exactly though....anything to get any bike back to its owner) and we watched you build this bike from scratch................. first read this thread 4 hours ago and I'm still not over the anger I feel towards the B******ds..... seriously hope you get this back......


----------



## jack smith (10 Jul 2014)

The dick has just been spotted roaming my local area topless so was not charged as promised i feel so tempted tog et hold of him and get the word out of him but ive came to the decision not to do so, everyone in the area knows the bike and wont be able to sell it on apparently they cant charge him as he was caught wearing different clothes


----------



## jack smith (10 Jul 2014)

And here is the local nutter as tou can see he has obviosuly just shoved clothes on due to his dhoes tucket in top and jakcet allover this is not half an hour after it was nicked




A


----------



## jack smith (10 Jul 2014)

The house insurance said i can have 750 insurance ... Might need to do an s works venge on a really tight f*cking budget for my next thread!


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2014)

Not a very big lad is he.... Just saying


----------



## Archeress (10 Jul 2014)

Bummer

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## addictfreak (10 Jul 2014)

Saw your post on FB, and shared it amongst my cycling friends.

Let's hope you get it returned in one piece.


----------



## Big Nick (10 Jul 2014)

Jack, did you see his face when he stole it?

If you did then you need to go back to the police and ask why you weren't offered to pick him out on a video ID parade?

If you just saw the back of him and clothing etc then I can understand the decision if he'd changed clothes by the time he got locked up and went no comment in interview. If the bike does get recovered make sure it gets fingerprinted

PM me if you like to discuss, I'd hate to see this sh!tbag get away with it


----------



## Roadrider48 (10 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> And here is the local nutter as tou can see he has obviosuly just shoved clothes on due to his dhoes tucket in top and jakcet allover this is not half an hour after it was nicked
> View attachment 50036
> A


Why didn't you beat it out of him there and then? Looks like he's the only one there. No witnesses.
I wouldn't of hesitated.


----------



## Big Nick (10 Jul 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Why didn't you beat it out of him there and then? Looks like he's the only one there. No witnesses.
> I wouldn't of hesitated.


Probably because Jack would of ended up getting locked up when the snivelling little sh!t went crying assault to the cops


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jul 2014)

The above is true and although it hurts , kicking the crap out of him wont do you any good Jack . I want too and its not even my bike but as said , seeing you build it within your budget I couldnt help but admire you for doing it . Then some shitbag nicks it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !
I don't know how things work around that way but given that he looks a bit young and you know who he is I would be asking him to find my bike and give it back . He looks scared enough with someone taking his picture .........


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

Thats my mother in her car who took the photo I was locked on a police car not allowed out cause they saw I was raging when I chased him originally I actually had my Bergen on my back and a paras hoody on so I think the coppers preferred me staying away from him but they did slip me his address and details, the locals are all saying they are going to kick his head in for it people I don't even know are stopping me constantly and wishing me luck and saying they will go to his house with there mates. Ect ... I've offered a reward to anyone who recovers it so if they want to ... Feel free I'm just not risking a career in the forces for a little scroat like that venge or no venge


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

I'll also add he is constantly drugged up and in and out of prison yes I'm a big lad and could of beat the crap out if him in tesco but I don't want anything bad on my hands, although I have walked the area allday and was told by police I was allowed to do so as long as I don't enter their property, his family have been staring at me all day and following me about but they don't seem to want to mess with me with a massive German Shepard by my side not to mention all the neighbours around them are going off it at them


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

Sounds like it would be in his best interest to get your bike back to you sharpish.


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

Definatley I can't believe the response from the police and locals I've had literally hundreds of people offer help (mostly going to his house I'll admit) within 30 mins there were 20 ish officers at the scene and he was arrested after his mum said he wasn't home although the local chip shop owner gave me a bottle of coke outside and then went on to demand £1.50! The copper with me in the car called him a cheeky shite haha


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

Keep an eye on local Gumtree etc. I'll do the same up here.

How did they manage to grab it from a foot away? Had you nipped in a shop or summat?


----------



## Saluki (11 Jul 2014)

Hope you get the bike back. He looks a right weasley little scrag-bag.


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

Had some night weirdo add me on Facebook he said he will help with the bike, then he said " if I got offered it to buy would I get arrested". I said. Just let me know who offers you it and I'll give you some cash.... He replied " how much". I said 100 quid and he answered " I'll tell you where it's at tomorrow" ... If I do get it back people like that won't actually get payed like I'll go to the address check it's there "go to the cashpoint" and let the police swarm in


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Keep an eye on local Gumtree etc. I'll do the same up here.
> 
> How did they manage to grab it from a foot away? Had you nipped in a shop or summat?


I literally turned to give a few quid to a cashier through a shop door and he just ran and grabbed it as I turned


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> I literally turned to give a few quid to a cashier through a shop door and he just ran and grabbed it as I turned



Nightmare.

Your above plan sounds good. This mob sound like proper idiots. Keep us posted.


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

Will do, when I saw him in the street today a few mates of one who were soldiers said if I wanted they will shove him in the car boot take him to the Lake District strip him naked and leave him haha what a laugh that would be! I think that should be law!


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Jack, did you see his face when he stole it?
> 
> If you did then you need to go back to the police and ask why you weren't offered to pick him out on a video ID parade?
> 
> ...


I did see his face along with a few others who also PID'd him. he actually got served in the shop before me with a mob of chavs so i see no reason for them to of let him go he even said. I wont tell you where the bike is and ill just say im mentally ill so i get put into the hopsital to the arresting officer. all the officers knew him by name and adress in the area, im hoping this lead tommorrow will pay off this lad seems VERY suspicious as if he was offered it but was scared of its high profile so actually added me to ask if he would be arrested if he got it? Muppet who would add someone to ask that but i think he is just gunna grass up his mate for the 100 quid now


----------



## Big Nick (11 Jul 2014)

If you saw his face as he stole it this case simply can't be discontinued because he changed his clothes, you need to be offered the chance to identify him via a video based identity parade

Get back down the police station and ask to speak to a sgt or an inspector and say you're not happy as on the face of what you've said the actions of the police are shocking


----------



## Soltydog (11 Jul 2014)

Sounds like you have a lot of local support which is good, so hopefully you will get your bike back soon. The thieving scroat deserves everything & anything that comes his way


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

Had a call from the news today about it ...bloody hell a follow,up from the guy on facebook who messaged me i have been given a name and told this guy DOES know where the bike is so his name will be passed on


----------



## simon the viking (11 Jul 2014)

Looks like the bike will be too hot to sell on... So hopefully this will end well.... let us know when it does


----------



## jack smith (11 Jul 2014)

Hot isnt the word, posters have been put up (not even by me) around the local area in most shops and around his house i have actually seen the lad twice today, he hid behind the lass he was with, i have been riding past his house on my £65 mtb i picked up yesterday to monitior the gardens and local area and the entire family seems to be on edge as they are constanly out side keeping an eye out for people it is one of those 20 people in one house sort of affairs with 6ft fencing front and back which is the only house on the terrace that has this. I got a call from someone saying they were going over his tonight with a group of mates as he owes them something and will have a look out to see if the bike is there they will give me a call either way apparently they are actually a group of mtb'ers every cyclist i have asked in his estate has had their bike nicked not one cyclist i stopped said they hadent had theirs taken.


----------



## Mick Vincent (12 Jul 2014)

How about it going international. Just posted on facebook.


----------



## jack smith (12 Jul 2014)

Ive actually had messages from australia and north carolina lol and two journalists. Stuff like this dosent happen when a car gets nicked. Im amazed at the response


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jul 2014)

Cant you get some of your army chums to "investigate " , no connection to you off course 
Sorry i missed this one to start with, when i read it i thought some one else s had been pinched , not yours although its still awful either way !


----------



## Kevoffthetee (12 Jul 2014)

I always cycle through Stanley without stopping, advice taken from my cousin who is a policeman in Stanley/consett 

People around there recognise him as I'm sure there aren't many 6ft 9 policemen around


----------



## jack smith (13 Jul 2014)

Stanley is a rough area I live in a nice private estate between Stanley and consett but unfortunately I I want any shops or anything I need to venture that way this lad is known for nicking stuff from consett industrial estate weekly and I have also heard he has been done for firearms, shame I sold my body armour and rifles to pay for the bloody venge lmao


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> Stanley is a rough area I live in a nice private estate between Stanley and consett but unfortunately I I want any shops or anything I need to venture that way this lad is known for nicking stuff from consett industrial estate weekly and I have also heard he has been done for firearms, shame I sold my body armour and rifles to pay for the bloody venge lmao



There are a handful of people on the patch with a liking for firearms.

Happily, it is just a handful and a few of those have been locked up in the last year or two.

This court story from Friday may contain a few family names the OP recognises:

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...d_for_eight_years_for_armed_stand_off/?ref=mr


----------



## jack smith (13 Jul 2014)

I know them very well they used to think they owned the area until everyone started beating the sh*t out of them they even bought street signs and changed the road they lived on to wrights way. I often ride past where they all used to live in purpose built houses all interlocking with eachother. I am very good when it comes to firearms myself but unfortunatley as of a few months ago no longer own any protective equipment.
The local police seem to be doing nothing now, the initial response was amazing i didnt even see that many police when a bomb was found local or the recent armed bank robbery in stanley but now they will do nothing i am hearing similar reports from people who have proof this lad is nicking stuff every night but they will do nothing, he was released on bail after being arrested for nicking my bike on wednesday and said no comment throughout the interview. 
I have been keeping a close eye on his house most of the day since it happened as well as many other people and the family knows what is going on there is literally a family member sat at every corner of the street allday so the pressure is on them, i think it is well within the families best intrest to cough up the bike as i am still receiving messages and calls from people wanting to hand out their own form or justice. I for one do not condone violence as all i want is the bike back and i certainly do not want to risk my career over any violence, however if i do happen to be out and see the lad riding my bike i will not hesitate to first snap a photo and then to stop him and get possesion of my property if there is not time to wait for a police response. But i am hoping to see it somewhere parked up and i will call the police to come asap as well as family members and friends (who can arrive much quicker by car than the police will) to surround the bike until police arrive, then they can have it for fingerprints cause i know for a fact everyone involved is known to the police. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> I know them very well they used to think they owned the area until everyone started beating the sh*t out of them they even bought street signs and changed the road they lived on to wrights way.



Almost beggars belief that a criminal family should be allowed to rename streets after themselves, but Wrights Way and Wrights Court did exist.

Those in the police and local authority who allowed it to happen should be ashamed of themselves.

The signs were removed when someone finally got a grip:

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/10297371.Downfall_of_Burnhope_s_Mr_Big/


----------



## Big Nick (13 Jul 2014)

I think you've got most bases covered

Hopefully the initial police activity will have put 'word on the street'

You've already put posters up with a reward which I think you said was £100 so over the street value of the bike to a smackhead which might see results

Also keep an eye out at local cash convertor type shops and maybe provide them with a photo should the bike come into them. Goes without saying EBay and all the other online sites for selling gear need checking frequently as well.

Might be worth asking the police if cycle theft is really prevalent in the area at present and if so what's being done about it. My local force had an issue and used bikes with trackers fitted to target the thieves and hit the mother lode with one and recovered a ton of stolen bikes at just one house.

Good luck and I really hope it turns up


----------



## jack smith (13 Jul 2014)

I had the idea of buying a gps tracker leaving and leaving a bike in the same spot for a while and getting the police to track it to the house but they are around 100 quid and there is no gaurentee my bike would be at the house everyone i stopped in that area said they have had their's nicked. Fair enough they were all cheapo mtb's but it just goes to show they get nicked regularly the thief that nicked mine will have had no idea what it was and i bet they are all regretting it now


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jul 2014)

I assume you have checked fleabay/gumtree?


----------



## jack smith (13 Jul 2014)

I have i have just searched the word bike then nearest first/ newly listed. Ive also searched individual parts, i dont think they would just dump it as they will want cash for drugs or whatever so im thinking it must turn up eventually in some shape or form, i just hope it fosent end up with an unsuspecting 'proper' cyclist who ends up out of pocket


----------



## nappadang (13 Jul 2014)

Sorry for your woes mate. Thanks for the Stanley heads up, I ride through there at least 3 times per week. I'll not be stopping. 
Hope you get this sorted out.


----------



## jack smith (13 Jul 2014)

The main area the thief opperates is new kyo (where lives and where mine was nicked) and annfield plain For those of,you who know the area, if insurance pays ill be getting either a supersix evo or something more rugged like a fuji road bike with slightly bigger tyre clearence


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2014)

Have you a small lock you can carry, just in case you do come across it?


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Jul 2014)

I've just read all of this thread and am utterly astounded that the Police can't do something, as you and others,' ID'd this little sh*tbag!
I am so angry for you - for me it doesn't matter if the bike was worth 1k or £100, it's the principle that people taking what isn't theirs, is wrong.
I do hope you get it back very soon!


----------



## jack smith (14 Jul 2014)

I am carrying a lock around incase I see it since I am riding another bike around to cover ground, I know the new bike was 60 quid in Argos clearence but I'd rather not just waste it in return of the new one if possible.
I will lock it if I see it parked up it even if it is in someone's garden I'll then call a mate to come down and get the cheap bike while we wait for the police


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> I had the idea of buying a gps tracker leaving and leaving a bike in the same spot for a while and getting the police to track it to the house but they are around 100 quid and there is no gaurentee my bike would be at the house everyone i stopped in that area said they have had their's nicked. Fair enough they were all cheapo mtb's but it just goes to show they get nicked regularly the thief that nicked mine will have had no idea what it was and i bet they are all regretting it now


If you're serious about tracking a bike. There is one that costs far less than that and works over the mobile phone network.
Club together with a few others that have had theirs pinched and individual cost will come down.
Local Cash Convertor was able to keep one person attempting to sell a bike talking/busy whilst the police arrived.


----------



## jack smith (14 Jul 2014)

Im going to have words with the police about tracking a bike and see where it travels, the insurance company canceled their appointment with me today and said it will be tommorrow so im still worrying i wont get anything through insurance although they only offeres 1k with 250 excess anyway. 
I was planning on building a bike with the exact same frame but thought it might be best not to cause someone will hop on me when im out thinking it is nicked plus if the other one turns up ill have two identical bikes and wont want to sell either ( the insurance said if it turns up its mine to do whatever with) so im thinking of 

Supersix evo 
Ribble r872 ultegra
Planet x carbon 

Than atleast i will have two different if the other does turn up oneday


----------



## e-rider (14 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> Im going to have words with the police about tracking a bike and see where it travels, the insurance company canceled their appointment with me today and said it will be tommorrow so im still worrying i wont get anything through insurance although they only offeres 1k with 250 excess anyway.
> I was planning on building a bike with the exact same frame but thought it might be best not to cause someone will hop on me when im out thinking it is nicked plus if the other one turns up ill have two identical bikes and wont want to sell either ( the insurance said if it turns up its mine to do whatever with) so im thinking of
> 
> Supersix evo
> ...


if the insurance pays out, then if the old bike turns up it will actually belong to the insurance company then


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2014)

e-rider said:


> if the insurance pays out, then if the old bike turns up it will actually belong to the insurance company then


Unless they say otherwise.


----------



## jack smith (14 Jul 2014)

Not true they have said it is mine to keep if it turns up. Little update. There was a big article in the local paper this morning about it in full colour ect which is good, and I may have a good lead tonight but I won't say much else as of yet


----------



## jack smith (14 Jul 2014)

Im feeling very hopeful tonight ill let you all know what is going on within the next day or so!


----------



## jowwy (14 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> Im feeling very hopeful tonight ill let you all know what is going on within the next day or so!


Hope you get it back jack


----------



## jack smith (15 Jul 2014)

If it dosent turn up by tommorrow at 12 looks like the insurance may be buying me a supersix evo anyway as that is when they will give me confirmation of a payout but ive got a good lead tonight. Hopefully ill find out the outcome to both tommorrow


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2014)

You're going to have a few waiting to hear either way, now.


----------



## jack smith (15 Jul 2014)

Had the police around today, they indeed are doing a great job the next time I'll post is when the bike returns as things are heated at the moment but looking very well... Apart from the "poor" lad who nicked it. (Totally unrelated)


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jul 2014)

YEY !!!! Did the poor lad fall over


----------



## jack smith (15 Jul 2014)

Ontop of a sharp object in the leg apparently the police did say it was un related but hey what goes around comes around


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2014)

Drew to much attention to the area, possibly upsetting/disrupting the activities of someone "higher up".
And the insurance?


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> Drew to much attention to the area, possibly upsetting/disrupting the activities of someone "higher up".
> And the insurance?


You mean "lower down "


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You mean "lower down "


Its another way of saying the same thing.
Similar thing happenned locally, a few years ago. 
Person wanted by the police, had all known addresses visited & a marked increase in police visibilty in the area.
His mates, under "orders from above" convinced him to hide in the boot of a car. They'd then drive him out of the area. Instead they stopped at one of the first police vehicles and handed him over.


----------



## jack smith (15 Jul 2014)

Insurance just got off the phone they said since it wasn't chained up they don't cover it but they might consider it as I was actually with the bike but it will take a few more days to decide which has annoyed me as the sale on an ultegra group ends soon ... Funny I don't push my bike around with a lock attached I don't expect some scum I come grab it from me when I'm out


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2014)

Just sharing the news link:-

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/local/northdurham/11337715.Bike_stolen_outside_chip_shop/


----------



## jack smith (15 Jul 2014)

thanks mate! the insurance need proof of purchase for items but my bank statement just has the amount and where it was payed no items -.-


----------



## jack smith (15 Jul 2014)

I will add a lot of the info in that article was wrong but it gets the point across, they cant spell and they got my age and location wrong, I also haven't been a student for a while! hideous photo too that's when I had been off the bike for weeks waiting on it so im looking abit chubby haha


----------



## simon the viking (15 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> I will add a lot of the info in that article was wrong but it gets the point across, they cant spell and they got my age and location wrong, I also haven't been a student for a while! hideous photo too that's when I had been off the bike for weeks waiting on it so im looking abit chubby haha


Glad to see you haven't lost your sense of humour.... I really hope its good news soon.... Every time I log in to CC this thread is the first thing I check! Good luck on the leads.....


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> Insurance just got off the phone they said since it wasn't chained up they don't cover it but they might consider it as I was actually with the bike but it will take a few more days to decide which has annoyed me as the sale on an ultegra group ends soon ... Funny I don't push my bike around with a lock attached I don't expect some scum I come grab it from me when I'm out


Wouldn't that be theft from the person. Similar to having a mobile taken from your hand.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> thanks mate! the insurance need proof of purchase for items but my bank statement just has the amount and where it was payed no items -.-


How long ago? See if where you purchased them would be willing to go through their records and match it up for you.

Have to say its the first "International" search for a stolen bike I've seen.


----------



## jack smith (15 Jul 2014)

Yes the word going international amazed me i never expected it to go further than the estate is was nicked but now it seems everyone knows about it im not sure what the insurance is going to do they are being abit arsey towards it but considering the bike was always at arms length i dont see the issue


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2014)

First port of call, for me, would be the shop. See if they're willing to help. 
They have to keep a record, till rolls/drive copy, so that if needed they can prove when/if an item was sold.


----------



## jack smith (17 Jul 2014)

Still nothing, devistated as i made an enquiry with pro bike kit to see when there 10 percent off shimano ended as the insurance still hasent payed and they said it ends midnight tonight so it looks like ill never be able to afford an ultegra group for any new build, its also my birthday tommorrow so thats out a downer on it!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Jul 2014)

Point out to your insurers all of the publicity and mention that you're expecting a follow up interview and would love to say how much they are helping and not how much they are dragging their heels... Probably want to talk to a manager for that one.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2014)

Point them in this direction.
I don't recall seeing a stolen bike search going international before.


----------



## montage (18 Jul 2014)

As somebody who will be looking into insurance policies in the near future I am very interested in the insurance outcome (and the company)


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jul 2014)

Happy Birthday Jack


----------



## Saluki (18 Jul 2014)

Happy Birthday Jack. Have a good one.


----------



## andsaw (20 Jul 2014)

Im absolutely fuming, I would love to say hope you get it back, but im afraid that being so hot that they have probably cut it up into lots of easily disposed of little pieces, than risk the you knew they had it and would do anything than get caught with it, and would go through having bad cramps and such through the crack or smack it would of paid for, good luck though.


----------



## jack smith (20 Jul 2014)

Cheers for the birthday wishes, nothing yet but I've just ordered a bmc impec frame as lots of people were highly generous for my birthday with the bike being nicked can thank people enough, so the next thread will be bmc impec build on a budget haha


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> Cheers for the birthday wishes, nothing yet but I've just ordered a bmc impec frame as lots of people were highly generous for my birthday with the bike being nicked can thank people enough, so the next thread will be bmc impec build on a budget haha


Sweet in a good / bad way , i do like the look of BMC frames and there bikes always get good reviwes even though atm i am taken with the merida aero 





Although a new bike is not going to happen , swmbo needs a new kitchen and i have 3 bikes .............


----------



## jack smith (20 Jul 2014)

I must say I'm not too keep on the looks but the more I look the more I start to like it, it's a bmc impec 2011 second hand off a mate but for 500 I can't go wrong !


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Although a new bike is not going to happen , swmbo needs a new kitchen and i have 3 bikes .............



Needs? Have you not got cabinets and a bit of work top in the room you cook in then? Who the heck actually 'needs' a new kitchen?
(I wonder, sometimes, if I might be an unusual sort of woman)


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2014)

@jack smith Enjoy your new project. I hope that it is as good as the Venge. Don't give up hope for the Venge though. Sometimes bikes come back.
Is it worth putting posters up offering a Venge Amnesty. You get the bike back, no questions asked and no further action taken?


----------



## jack smith (20 Jul 2014)

Thats what ive got up already


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jul 2014)

'am I missing something? Why couldn't the police just arrest the scrote on suspicion of theft/robbery? They could then search his property and recover it. I think the response you've had from the police is diabolical. They might be pleasant to you but they will be to the scrote as well, they seem to be doing bugger all to recover your bike when they have more than enough information and reasonable suspicion to do so. The scrotes and chavs seem to be calling the shots, the plod have no influence in this area! It sounds a horrible lawless dive. I think a complaint to the CC or IPCC would be in order. Next time put a tracker in the bike frame.

I would organise a visit to the scrote to introduce him to some of your 'mates'. If you don't get your bike back and it looks like getting out of hand then call plod. You aren't going to get it back if you wait for plod to do something.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> Needs? Have you not got cabinets and a bit of work top in the room you cook in then? Who the heck actually 'needs' a new kitchen?
> (I wonder, sometimes, if I might be an unusual sort of woman)


Its about 20 years old (?) , the worktop is scored and gone a funny colur and not enough cupbaords / work top really .It will be cheaper in the long even if i have a loan to clear some debt on top that moving house which is what she wants to do instead .


jack smith said:


> I must say I'm not too keep on the looks but the more I look the more I start to like it, it's a bmc impec 2011 second hand off a mate but for 500 I can't go wrong !


Nice


----------



## jack smith (20 Jul 2014)

Crankarm said:


> 'am I missing something? Why couldn't the police just arrest the scrote on suspicion of theft/robbery? They could then search his property and recover it. I think the response you've had from the police is diabolical. They might be pleasant to you but they will be to the scrote as well, they seem to be doing bugger all to recover your bike when they have more than enough information and reasonable suspicion to do so. The scrotes and chavs seem to be calling the shots, the plod have no influence in this area! It sounds a horrible lawless dive. I think a complaint to the CC or IPCC would be in order. Next time put a tracker in the bike frame.
> 
> I would organise a visit to the scrote to introduce him to some of your 'mates'. If you don't get your bike back and it looks like getting out of hand then call plod. You aren't going to get it back if you wait for plod to do something.



The lad has been payed a visit by the police and others and he has since been stabbed the police did search the property once but only once they said they cant to anything due to him wearing different clothes when he was arrested than he had on when cought on cctv despite around 4 eye witnesses. The lad is also knows to steal from local industrial estates every weekend but nothing is done.

Update to the new bike thing ive scrapped the bmc idea and secured a deal on an s works tarmac frame... Woohoo. So im going to try for a lightweight climber bike hopefully once it is payed for the venge will shop up so i then have a venge and a tarmac... I think thats my perfect two bike garage!


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> The lad has been payed a visit by the police and others and he has since been stabbed the police did search the property once but only once they said they cant to anything due to him wearing different clothes when he was arrested than he had on when cought on cctv despite around 4 eye witnesses. The lad is also knows to steal from local industrial estates every weekend but nothing is done.


So let me get this right. If I go and nick someone's Venge and then whip home sharpish and change my clothing I can keep the bike and the police can do nothing?


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> The lad has been payed a visit by the police and others and he has since been stabbed the police did search the property once but only once they said they cant to anything due to him wearing different clothes when he was arrested than he had on when cought on cctv despite around 4 eye witnesses. The lad is also knows to steal from local industrial estates every weekend but nothing is done.
> 
> Update to the new bike thing ive scrapped the bmc idea and secured a deal on an s works tarmac frame... Woohoo. So im going to try for a lightweight climber bike hopefully once it is payed for the venge will shop up so i then have a venge and a tarmac... I think thats my perfect two bike garage!



Sounds like your local plod are fools.


----------



## John the Canuck (20 Jul 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Sounds like your local plod are fools.



what happened to the good old fashioned 'line-up'....?


----------



## jack smith (20 Jul 2014)

Seems soo, you can tell by the photo I uploaded on the first page. He had sharpishly changed clothes, I've also seen him in the same clothes since


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> what happened to the good old fashioned 'line-up'....?


Replaced by Viper ID's.


----------



## jack smith (21 Jul 2014)

Word is that its been sold on, although im also abit worried the people who went to go look might have kept it themselves realising what its worth although the bike stands out like a sore thumb on the road so im sure it will be spotted if anyone rides it i think if its been sold on it will eventually end up in the hands of a proper cyclist which will be easy to notice the bike and get it back, but bad for whoever un knowingly payed for kt


----------



## NorvernRob (21 Jul 2014)

I'd be putting in an official complaint against the police. Saying they couldn't do anything because he'd changed his clothes is complete ineptitude.

How many times has it been on those real life TV programmes where some scrote runs into a house and comes out with a changed top walking casually down the road - the police still grab him straight away.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2014)

Do these scum own any vehicles. The odd dropped bottle of brake fluid should make a nice decoration. 

An Sworks frame is a rare bike. I woud post pics on most bike forums with just a partial frame number.


----------



## jack smith (21 Jul 2014)

The bike was rather new and i didnt take the number (doh) but i built it from scratch and can say anything about it including botching the bottom bracket and the angle i cut the steerer not to mention chips in certain places just little things that i can use to prove it is mine i even gave the police the different colours of grease used to assemble each part hours after it was nicked and they were added to my statement


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Do these scum own any vehicles. The odd dropped bottle of brake fluid should make a nice decoration.
> 
> An Sworks frame is a rare bike. I woud post pics on most bike forums with just a partial frame number.


Throwing up works even better & it can be accidental/coincidental who's car it was.


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Jul 2014)

Give him a good kicking then change your clothes.


----------



## jack smith (21 Jul 2014)

Ive done the smearing dog crap on dopr handles before haha


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2014)

Milk down the cabin air intake, usually just below the windscreen


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2014)

Dirty oil under the car, and get someone to point it out. Make them think there's a problem.

Any picture of the bike itself?


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Jul 2014)

Has this thread turned into a Denis the Menace cartoon ?


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2014)

PS I have never tried any of this myself. But if anyone had pinched my Frank, then there would be stuff like this going on. Oh and spuds up exhausts.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Oh and spuds up exhausts.


Nah it's gotta be bananas


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Jul 2014)

Chinese burns smart for a bit !


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2014)

Fixie finger choppers smart much longer...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2014)

The fear that something may happen to the "person" that stole the bike will be better still, the longer it goes on.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> The fear that something may happen to the "person" that stole the bike will be better still, the longer it goes on.


You don't go out a lot do you


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You don't go out a lot do you


I do. There's one or two I know concerned at what I might do to them.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You don't go out a lot do you


I do. There's one or two I know concerned at what I might do to them.


----------



## jack smith (21 Jul 2014)

As i mentioned before someone took it into there own hands to deal with the individiual. i got word yesterday it had been sold on so keep your eyes peeled! Ive got lots of imformants but no one who can actually get the info out of those involved apparently someone on a facebook page was selling an s works road bike for 600 for quick sale but people said it was mine and stolen and the person had removed everything fgs... Why didnt they just tell me instead of scaring him off!!!!! >


----------



## jack smith (23 Jul 2014)

ANSOLUTLEY F*CKING FUMING!!! got given an adress from a guy saying two doors down were bragging about nicking the few k carbon road bike thr adress is not 100m from where it was nicked and guess what.... Thenpolice wont investigate until thursday night!!!!! Totally useless. Why wait for the officer that is in charge of the case why cant they send one of the other hundred or so officers on duty.


----------



## Saluki (23 Jul 2014)

Thursday night? It seems that your local plod is not taking the crime against you very seriously. I would write a letter of complaint PDQ and hand deliver it.
Get down the station sharpish in the morning and insist on speaking to someone about this.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> ANSOLUTLEY F*CKING FUMING!!! got given an adress from a guy saying two doors down were bragging about nicking the few k carbon road bike thr adress is not 100m from where it was nicked and guess what.... Thenpolice wont investigate until thursday night!!!!! Totally useless. Why wait for the officer that is in charge of the case why cant they send one of the other hundred or so officers on duty.


Make a formal complaint over the way in which this has been handled. This would mean speaking to the Duty Inspector as they are the only ones allowed to take this type of complaint.
Its also the first step in the police complaints proceedure. Therefore giving a clear indication that you're prepared to take the matter further.


----------



## jack smith (23 Jul 2014)

Im going down the station today if theynrefuse to invesrigate today ill jist say ill investigate myself which will no doubt make them fo have a look sharpish


----------



## Crankarm (23 Jul 2014)

If it was my bike and I was a military man my bike would have been back in my possession before you could say Jack Smith. I wouldn't take any crap.


----------



## jack smith (23 Jul 2014)

See the issue is i was discharged last july and to get back in thisyear i need to keep clean thats the one and only thing stopping me and making me go the police route, one bad thing on my name and ive lost the career!


----------



## NorvernRob (23 Jul 2014)

Go to the address, phone the police and tell them you're just about to go and get your stolen bike back by any means necessary. They should send someone out then!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2014)

May not work. They'll have checked his background as much. And with him having to keep a clean sheet, may actually work against him.


----------



## Saluki (23 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> May not work. They'll have checked his background as much. And with him having to keep a clean sheet, may actually work against him.


Sad but true.


----------



## jack smith (23 Jul 2014)

Im rather well known in the area since i am still just a young adult and went to school and college in the area and alot of people know me as someone who dosent take crap and sticks up for others, alot of people are weary of me to start with as i am a big lad. i actually have a stammer so was bullied alot in school until oneday i made a stand and no one seems to mess around with me anymore especially when they used to see me training for the paras. 
alot of people when they hear whos bike it is instanly seem to forget any friends names who might know who has it thinking ill go over and best them to a pulp ( im not like that anyway unless the need arises) ive never once been a bad person and im friends with everyone apart from the scum of society . 
i was actually working with the local scouts for a good 5 years and the boys brigade before that (best boy award for my region and still need to get my badge from the queen lol) so know alot of the local youngsters around here the scout hut isnt 60 seconds walk from where it was nicked i remember i was taking a group of lads around 5-10 years old through the area and the local teens started throwing rocks at the small kids and came at me with a knife (sent him on his way minus his phone lol) when i confronted them, its a shame the area seems to be so rough but it is only a tiny group that give the entire area a bad reputation. Im giving the police until tommorrow morning to search the guys house and if they dont ill get it myself


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jul 2014)

Keep your nose clean Jack and don't listen to the internet bravado of what people would do if it was them . They are probably typing sat in their batman pyjamas making sure the wife isn't looking .
The police may seem slow and probably are but what do you expect them to do with a tip off from face book about a house that has nothing to do with anything ? Raid the house because someone on face book said something ?
Let them do their job and focus on your career . If there is one thing the police hate more than bad guys its the public thinking they can do a better job and they will arrest you if you go around beating people up . Given how new this is they will probably look to you first if people do start getting a kicking .
You could be looking at five years in prison if you are charged with ABH or GBH .
Trust me on this one  catching a baddie and giving him a good hiding could potentially fark your life up . 
What you do is up to you of course but time seems to let you bump into people many years later


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2014)

Just take a group of mates and ask for it back. Don't get involved in any violence, but you'll be better turning up with a few big mates.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Just take a group of mates and ask for it back. Don't get involved in any violence, but you'll be better turning up with a few big mates.


Until they pull out hammers and start beating you with them while the others hold knives to your mates . Or a cosh and smash you around the head with it .
I won the cosh fight as the fella shoot himself when I didn't go down but the hammer one hurt . Then again two men hitting you with hammers would .
It doesn't hurt as much as the police arresting you for punching someone robbing you . Throwing you in a cell and youre looking at five years in jail though .


----------



## jack smith (23 Jul 2014)

The tip off said the lad nextdoor was bragging to him about how he nicked the 3k bike from the chippy across the road the bloke said he has seen the bike and he still had it lastnight but if we went over dont knock on his door as the kids are asleep the guy seems very genuine so the police can hardly do nothing about it but the fact they said they wouldnt dp anything for three days seems like pretty crap service


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jul 2014)

The police are not there because they are shoot at the job mate . They have to work within the law though so things have to be done properly .
That's the way it is , live with that or hand out your own justice and get arrested yourself .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2014)

Bugger me, I've stumbled upon a script for an 80s gang movie. Hard men, hard hard men.


----------



## jack smith (23 Jul 2014)

I know but its not as if they need to wait for a specific day of the week when it suits them ive looked into what they class as priority online and this fits the bill. I was even told by numerous officers to call 999 not 101 if i got such recent tip off but i called 101 and dont really fancy calling 999 after


----------



## montage (24 Jul 2014)

Don't get yourself put in prison or hospital over a bicycle


I'm checking this thread every day for some good news, don't let it get even worse!


----------



## jack smith (24 Jul 2014)

I wont get put in prison or hospital over it, others can risk it if they wish but im keeping clean


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2014)

Good for you.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> I know but its not as if they need to wait for a specific day of the week when it suits them ive looked into what they class as priority online and this fits the bill. I was even told by numerous officers to call 999 not 101 if i got such recent tip off but i called 101 and dont really fancy calling 999 after


If the police have instructed you to use 999, I'd follow their instructions. Pointing out that you are simply following the requests made by various officers to you.
There is also the chance that they'll have given you this advice, because of your military background.


----------



## jack smith (25 Jul 2014)

Took them til today to release it... Not that It makes any difference this clearly shows the lad I identified so why they aren't doing anything else and have still not contacted me today as promised I have no idea. I didn't know they had an image this clear of the lad.


----------



## jack smith (25 Jul 2014)

anyone know horbury road wakefield? someone just messaged me saying the s works venge pictured on a facebook page was just seen there with a fat bloke riding it not in cycle gear i know its a long shot and could be anyone but worth keeping an eye out if any of you live in the area


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> anyone know horbury road wakefield? someone just messaged me saying the s works venge pictured on a facebook page was just seen there with a fat bloke riding it not in cycle gear i know its a long shot and could be anyone but worth keeping an eye out if any of you live in the area


 
I'm down that way; it's about 5 miles from me. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## jack smith (26 Jul 2014)

basically what the fella said was, it 100% was it and he wouldnt of bothered me if it wasnt, the bloke riding it was "big" and didnt look at all like a cyclist quite a long shot and im taking it with a pinch of salt but id really appreciate it if you could all keep an eye out and take a photo of the rider and bike if you see it!


----------



## jack smith (26 Jul 2014)

or knock him out either is good. 

(lol)


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2014)

@Nigelnaturist is over that way


----------



## DRM (28 Jul 2014)

*I've let a couple of lbs know around that area, one was aware of your bike from Facebook, the other took details incase it's seen, I really hope that it is returned to you.
Perhaps you could contact West Yorkshire police with a description too so they are aware its stolen & can contact you should the bike be picked up.*


----------



## Saluki (29 Jul 2014)

Keep a close eye on Cash Converters too.


----------



## young Ed (29 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> or knock him out either is good.
> 
> (lol)


i don't have a camera phone and i will be the first to knock anyone off that bike (so long as it isn't a young military looking lad )
reading through this whole thread sent shivers down my spine at points 
Cheers Ed


----------



## jack smith (29 Jul 2014)

Honestly mate if you see it out just hop on it and ride into the sunset haha my plan if i see it round here is to ride it to the police station or home depending which is closest, although im pretty sure whoever is in possession of it will follow me knowing them... Cash converters has been alerted


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2014)

Have Cash Generators been alerted?


----------



## jack smith (30 Jul 2014)

Im not aware of one round here theres two cash convertors within the area (not local) and ive alerted the odd second hand shop in the rough area that seems to get allsorts in, the owner actually said if domeone bring it in he will t*at the c*nt hahaha


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> Im not aware of one round here theres two cash convertors within the area (not local) and ive alerted the odd second hand shop in the rough area that seems to get allsorts in, the owner actually said if domeone bring it in he will t*at the c*nt hahaha


Alert tends to get passed to all the shops. Just in case they try one, get it refused, then try another.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> I had the idea of buying a gps tracker leaving and leaving a bike in the same spot for a while and getting the police to track it to the house but they are around 100 quid and there is no gaurentee my bike would be at the house everyone i stopped in that area said they have had their's nicked. Fair enough they were all cheapo mtb's but it just goes to show they get nicked regularly the thief that nicked mine will have had no idea what it was and i bet they are all regretting it now


Alternate if you're still planning on this 
http://www.gizmag.com/trackr-bravo-item-tracking-device/32540/


----------



## jack smith (31 Jul 2014)

seems the tracking range is limited :/ i dont think it would fit inside the frame anywhere due to the circular shape, thats a shame


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2014)

Okay, these any good
http://www.integratedtrackers.com/GPSTrack/


----------



## jack smith (1 Aug 2014)

Hats what i was looking at i like the top cap one, 120 is bery pricey though but well worth it, will just take ages to get the spare cash together to actually get one and get past the temptation of upgrade parts lol


----------



## jack smith (1 Aug 2014)

heard off insurance today, they said after speaking to a third party ( a bike shop and valuer ) they have valued it at £380 and i need to wait yet another week for them to confirm that then up to another week to get the funds. ( i was told id have the funds lastweek) id love to know what bike shop valued an s works venge of any sort at £380 so i am truly stuck now, if anyone knows of anyone selling a used ultegra group for around 300 let me know. need to sort some cheap wheels too, so much for going into racing this year, ive already had to cancel a few events.


----------



## albion (1 Aug 2014)

If it is the bike then they are plain lying. Get yourself a valuation from a respectable dealer !


----------



## jack smith (1 Aug 2014)

done already, including one from the specialized concept store. nothing i can do about it ive tried my all since the day after it was nicked ive got photographs of each individual part and a log of the parts but no use to them apparently as they are just saying how do they know its mine and how do they know it was nicked ect... totally useless service.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> heard off insurance today, they said after speaking to a third party ( a bike shop and valuer ) they have valued it at £380 and i need to wait yet another week for them to confirm that then up to another week to get the funds. ( i was told id have the funds lastweek) id love to know what bike shop valued an s works venge of any sort at £380 so i am truly stuck now, if anyone knows of anyone selling a used ultegra group for around 300 let me know. need to sort some cheap wheels too, so much for going into racing this year, ive already had to cancel a few events.



Just ask the insurance company to provide you with a replacement S Works Venge for £380 from the bike shop they got the valuation from and see if anything turns up


----------



## jack smith (1 Aug 2014)

id probably get given a balance bike


----------



## albion (1 Aug 2014)

http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/about/index.html

Simply find something sane what you want as replacement, 2nd hand. They likely will help.
Your bike is specialist so that £380 valuation really was for 'any old bike'.


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2014)

Do not accept the offer. You have told them the frame retails about £2.5k..... You have photos of you with the bike. Does your home insurance have a value limit? My bikes that are over the limit are individually named.

Can't believe that offer. What sort of bike shop thinks a Venge is £380.


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Just ask the insurance company to provide you with a replacement S Works Venge for £380 from the bike shop they got the valuation from and see if anything turns up



Yeh, some actually specify the replacement comes from Wheelies....


----------



## jack smith (1 Aug 2014)

The limit is 1k which tbf would get me a decent bike but 380 is a mick take


----------



## nappadang (1 Aug 2014)

A good fall back is slagging them off on social media. if they have a facebook page or a twitter account they often respond quite quickly to negative comms. Mind you, they probably get thousands of unhappy customers so may not have the desired effect with an insurance company.
I'd certainly be asking for the details of the dealer who quoted that price and be speaking to them direct. 
If you formally complain and get nowhere then go down this route..
http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Can't believe that offer. What sort of bike shop thinks a Venge is £380.



A Giant store ?

Sorry , bad taste joke


----------



## cyberknight (1 Aug 2014)

Its a pish take , 


fossyant said:


> Do not accept the offer. You have told them the frame retails about £2.5k..... You have photos of you with the bike. Does your home insurance have a value limit? My bikes that are over the limit are individually named.
> 
> Can't believe that offer. What sort of bike shop thinks a Venge is £380.


+1 , a bike shop that does not know WTF they are talking about and probably in the pocket of the insurance company to help reduce claim costs.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2014)

Our policy is £1k per bike except two which have their own extension. The £1k would cover replacement of my old Ribble for like for like with same group set. The minimum you want is £1k. Sharks the lot of them


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Aug 2014)

Our policy is 1K per bike as well unless you agree a different price beforehand.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Aug 2014)

My home policy (Zurich) is £500 per unnamed bike, but happy to take named ones, so the three that are worth more than that are named. They do new for old on anything they cover.

You can quibble with insurance companies, you don't have to agree to their offer. You'll need good evidence that it's worth more (receipts, photo's, etc. help you might even find historic posts on here are a good trail if you kept a build diary). You may find that they argue second hand parts aren't worth as much, but again you should always be able to fall back on the argument that they need to be able to replace what you had so if the parts are that cheap they should be able to find them. Get your own quotes for a sensible replacement, don't trust them to do all the work, and wave the ombudsman in front of their noses if they mess about. You're talking small amounts of money to them so providing you're not trying to get more than they'd ever offer (saying 'yes' to that would worry them) at some point your chasing them is going to be costing them more money in time and aggro than just agreeing.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Aug 2014)

The 'under my control' aspect of the insurance cover is a concern the more I think about it. I get my bike out of the garage, have to return back through the house to lock the garage from the inside and lock the front door on my way out, leaving the bike outside by the garage door. If someone was to nick the bike while I am locking the door out of sight of the bike does that constitute 'not under my control', and should I start locking the bike to a rainwater pipe in the interim? I can send them an email to check, but I know what the answer will be! Ah well.


----------



## jack smith (10 Aug 2014)

Apparently sighted at Leeds trinity shopping centre.. Seems strange two people in that area have messaged me keep an eye out! I'm going to message the shopping centre tommorrow and tell them to keep an eye out


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2014)

One of those in the picture sent works there, as security!


----------



## jack smith (10 Aug 2014)

After sharing the posts round more ive had 5 people say its in leeds/wakefield, who works as security @classic33 ?


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> After sharing the posts round more ive had 5 people say its in leeds/wakefield, who works as security @classic33 ?


I'll have to check and get back to you. He lists it on his profile.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> The limit is 1k which tbf would get me a decent bike but 380 is a mick take



If I am reading this correct (apologies I haven't read the whole thread and it's late on Sunday) then you have a £1k limit per bicycle on your home insurance policy and included in this was your S Works Venge which is upwards of a £2.5k bike?

If I'm correct then the insurer will likely be using the principle of "Averaging". This is where they pro rate down your claim when you have under insured an item. So, £1,000 (limit per bike) / £2,500 (bike's real value) x £1000 (maximum insurance payout) = £400, which sounds about right I'm afraid. I hope I've misread the situation and please do check with the insurer. They are well within their rights to do this I'm afraid.


----------



## Hop3y (11 Aug 2014)

I work in insurance and the above sounds like whats happened.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> The limit is 1k which tbf would get me a decent bike but 380 is a mick take


Is that less the excess, check the policy. Hope it gets sorted. I was told in no uncertain terms when I have renewed policies that under insurance is a bad thing if you need to claim (could get nothing in fact)


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Aug 2014)

Yeah me too... on the other hand it does seem a bit harsh / greedy / profitising to do that if the insurers slapped a £1k limit on their policies in the first place. Surely there must be thousands of >£1k bikes out there - where do you go to get them insured?


----------



## jack smith (18 Aug 2014)

Call off the police yesterday morning to say they have closed the case. Apparently the officer had entered the lads house and found no clothing matching the cctv footage... Which in my opinion means nothing,


----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Yeah me too... on the other hand it does seem a bit harsh / greedy / profitising to do that if the insurers slapped a £1k limit on their policies in the first place. Surely there must be thousands of >£1k bikes out there - where do you go to get them insured?


Specialist insurance 
http://www.moneysupermarket.com/home-insurance/bicycle-insurance/


jack smith said:


> Call off the police yesterday morning to say they have closed the case. Apparently the officer had entered the lads house and found no clothing matching the cctv footage... Which in my opinion means nothing,


Utter rowlocks , i would be making a formal complaint.


----------



## Saluki (18 Aug 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Specialist insurance
> http://www.moneysupermarket.com/home-insurance/bicycle-insurance/
> 
> Utter rowlocks , i would be making a formal complaint.


I too would be making a formal complaint. You have been treated outrageously.


----------



## Big Nick (18 Aug 2014)

As I said previously if you saw the thief at the time and can identify what he looks like, at the very least if he denied the offence, an ID parade should of been arranged.

Ask why it wasn't ?

Clothes can be disposed of, his facial features can't


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2014)

Big Nick said:


> As I said previously if you saw the thief at the time and can identify what he looks like, at the very least if he denied the offence, an ID parade should of been arranged.
> 
> Ask why it wasn't ?
> 
> Clothes can be disposed of, his facial features can't


Oh they can


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2014)

I'm not sure how many people are following this thread but it seems to be quite a few and it seems pretty clear you have caught the scum bag yourself .
If someone a little smarter than me can word a letter to your local police force asking why they have dropped the case as its very clear who has stolen the bike I would be more than happy to copy it and email it to that force with my name at the bottom .
Would others on here do the same ?
The tough part is finding someone on here smarter than me


----------



## jack smith (18 Aug 2014)

I saw him, others saw him he did not deny the offence and he was let go ive spoken to them numerous times and i feel things have not been properly investigated and if they were i think i may of had the bike back by now but now im starting to feel its going to be long gone.


----------



## Big Nick (18 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> I saw him, others saw him he did not deny the offence and he was let go ive spoken to them numerous times and i feel things have not been properly investigated and if they were i think i may of had the bike back by now but now im starting to feel its going to be long gone.



Sorry but I can't actually get my head around what's happened here?

So you (and others) have made statements saying you saw him steal it, he has been arrested and interviewed during which he admitted stealing it and you say they have taken no action against him?

That evidence would make the grade for him to be charged with the offence in my book

Get back down to that police station and tell them you want to make a formal complaint against the police officer/s who made the decision to NFA him as clearly it's wrong


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Oh they can


Especially on Viper ID parades. No height markers, facial features pixelated. And at times only a facial shot.


----------



## jack smith (18 Aug 2014)

Full story, i was stood outside the chippy with the bike, the lad walked in to order with a big group of lads and lasses he then walked out just as someone was chatting to me, he then grabbed it and took off down the back streets, the servers saw him and identified him through an image my mother look of him ( i phoned her as she had a car not too far away) she saw him hopping a fence and took a photo, i im,idiatley said that was him along with the staff who served him, the police said that they cant accept there statment or something along those lines as we shoeed them a photo... So f*cking what! How that makes a difference i dont know. 

I wanted to 100 percent make sure it was him and three said it definatley was before i acted on it as the police were still nowhere to be seen. they then arrived and locked me in a police car while they fannied about, we told them which house it was and where he was seen hopping the fence but it took them atleast another hour to actually go to where we said. There was alot of officers that responded but the point they didnt go to the correct place right away and do a search is what is annoying me. They then arrested the lad and he refused to comment so he did not deny doing it, he then said he would just play up so he would get sent to the mental hospital instead. 

We got a tip off from someone in the estate saying there neighbour was bragging about "nicking that few grand bike". We phoned the police immidiatley and they said the officer wasnt on duty so he would respond in 3 days time, the copper called and told us he looked into it and said he knocked on the door and they knew nothing about it. (Obviosuly they arent going to invite him in to view a stolen bike) anyway another officer called me a few weeks later and he said when i mentioned this info that the police were not aware of it and nobody had investigated it. Then the otherday is when the original officer left the voicemail saying he had been in the original guys house and found no clothes so is closing the case.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Sorry but I can't actually get my head around what's happened here?
> 
> So you (and others) have made statements saying you saw him steal it, he has been arrested and interviewed during which he admitted stealing it and you say they have taken no action against him?
> 
> ...


Whilst making a formal complaint sounds like it should be simple they never are. Chances are that the person to whom you need to be speaking to will want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> I saw him, others saw him he did not deny the offence and he was let go ive spoken to them numerous times and i feel things have not been properly investigated and if they were i think i may of had the bike back by now but now im starting to feel its going to be long gone.


Give us the crime ref number and the officers name / email and I will be more than happy to send an email asking why they have closed the case when they know who he is .


----------



## Big Nick (18 Aug 2014)

Firstly, you're saying you can identify the person who stole your bike, he's gone no reply so hasn't disputed ID or provided an alibi and probably has loads of form for similar stuff (known as bad character evidence).....HE SHOULD BE CHARGED

Secondly if you passed info about where the bike was and the police left it 3 days until the officer dealing was back on duty that is p!ss poor and should not of happened, it should of gone to someone on duty and been followed up asap.....make a formal complaint


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> Full story, i was stood outside the chippy with the bike, the lad walked in to order with a big group of lads and lasses he then walked out just as someone was chatting to me, he then grabbed it and took off down the back streets, the servers saw him and identified him through an image my mother look of him ( i phoned her as she had a car not too far away) she saw him hopping a fence and took a photo, i im,idiatley said that was him along with the staff who served him, the police said that they cant accept there statment or something along those lines as we shoeed them a photo... So f*cking what! How that makes a difference i dont know.
> 
> I wanted to 100 percent make sure it was him and three said it definatley was before i acted on it as the police were still nowhere to be seen. they then arrived and locked me in a police car while they fannied about, we told them which house it was and where he was seen hopping the fence but it took them atleast another hour to actually go to where we said. There was alot of officers that responded but the point they didnt go to the correct place right away and do a search is what is annoying me. They then arrested the lad and he refused to comment so he did not deny doing it, he then said he would just play up so he would get sent to the mental hospital instead.
> 
> We got a tip off from someone in the estate saying there neighbour was bragging about "nicking that few grand bike". We phoned the police immidiatley and they said the officer wasnt on duty so he would respond in 3 days time, the copper called and told us he looked into it and said he knocked on the door and they knew nothing about it. (Obviosuly they arent going to invite him in to view a stolen bike) anyway another officer called me a few weeks later and he said when i mentioned this info that the police were not aware of it and nobody had investigated it. Then the otherday is when the original officer left the voicemail saying he had been in the original guys house and found no clothes so is closing the case.


 If he wants to play up then ask the police why they haven't sectioned him .


----------



## jack smith (18 Aug 2014)

I want to hold back at the moment as i need to keep on their good side as ive been receiving pretty hefty threats the past few days from a local dodgy business owner , someone set up a facebook page against his business for animal cruilty and for some reason he thinks its my family... No idea why. 
the bloke called his local police a few days before he made the threats to us out of nowhere saying we are ruining his business and the copper on that end is a total arse and was getting aggressive with us over something with proof the page isnt ours . 

we reported the business owners serious threats of coming over to the house and paying a visit to me and even to my terminally ill grandfather which was truly uncalled for And even coming for me when im out cycling, but we made sure to calll the police with the evidence on the day and they are sorting it out rather well so far although there really is no dispute we have never done anything and he has made these very serious that threats we have screenshotted so they cant really not act. 

Anyway ive made it clear to them if he sets foot on either property or comes near me on my bike in a threatining manner the 999 call wont be for the police (they said i should just call if he approaches us YEAH RIGHT! .. "Excuse me sir just stop attacking me while i call the police then we need to wait 3 days for a response ") which was agreed as fair due to the nature of the threats and the aggression shown by the man so i dont want to be putting complaints in while they are sorting out another issue especially if it comes to him turning up trying to lay serious harm on me or relatives. off topic i know but i wanted to be open about the reasons i feel i cant kick up a fuss at this moment in time


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> I want to hold back at the moment as i need to keep on their good side as ive been receiving pretty hefty threats the past few days from a local dodgy business owner , someone set up a facebook page against his business for animal cruilty and for some reason he thinks its my family... No idea why.
> the bloke called his local police a few days before he made the threats to us out of nowhere saying we are ruining his business and the copper on that end is a total arse and was getting aggressive with us over something with proof the page isnt ours .
> 
> we reported the business owners serious threats of coming over to the house and paying a visit to me and even to my terminally ill grandfather which was truly uncalled for And even coming for me when im out cycling, but we made sure to calll the police with the evidence on the day and they are sorting it out rather well so far although there really is no dispute we have never done anything and he has made these very serious that threats we have screenshotted so they cant really not act.
> ...


That has nothing to do with the crime you have complained about .


----------



## jack smith (18 Aug 2014)

I know but its a small station and i dont want to be pissing them off by saying they are useless when they are dealing with my families saftey


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2014)

Try their professional standards and ask if what has happened acceptable for them, as a police force.

The second point you raised, if they are being professional about how they are conducting the investigations, neither should impact on the other as they should be treating both as seperate cases. It appears they may not be.

On that list sent, one of them now lives in Brighouse. The one that worked as security in Leeds has now removed that part from his profile. No mention made of working in Leeds from any member of the group.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> I know but its a small station and i dont want to be ****ing them off by saying they are useless when they are dealing with my families saftey


Formal complaint can be made at any station covered by the local police force. I'd also point out the fact that you now have concerns about your family safety. Given that threats have & are being made towards your family and that you feel that one may impact on the other.


----------



## jack smith (18 Aug 2014)

Cheers classic, i might put a complaint in at the headquaters rather than the local station in that case, i know they need to be proffessional but i know if someone put in a complaint about me of i was an officer id probably feel abit bitter towards them


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> Cheers classic, i might put a complaint in at the headquaters rather than the local station in that case, i know they need to be proffessional but i know if someone put in a complaint about me of i was an officer id probably feel abit bitter towards them


It should be the Duty inspector or at the least the senior officer there, that takes the complaint.


----------



## br5968 (19 Aug 2014)

I thought you might be able to go to the elected Police and Crime Commissioner, but it seems he passes on operational complaints to the force's professional standards team. Chapter and verse here: https://www.durham-pcc.gov.uk/Contact/How-to-make-a-complaint.aspx - it would offer you a route to complain outside the local station.


----------



## jack smith (4 Oct 2014)

Still looking had it posted around today on facebook, anyone heard anything? Had this arse tonight on road push bikes buy and sell on facebook


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2014)

Nowt at the Trinity in Leeds. Or any of the other sites the same company operate on in Leeds.


----------



## jack smith (4 Oct 2014)

Was chatting to some coppers today and they were looking at my bike, they all knew about the venge which I was surprised about and they had all shared it on Facebook,
the reason I'm picking the search up abit more again is someone tapped me on the shoulder yesterday and asked me if I was jack smith and of I ever got the bike back, when I actually turned and looked at the lad properly I recognise him as being there with the lad that nicked it. So I'm thinking it might still be around here, I'm too I'll to be out the house at the moment though I just about managed to get out the house for the police bike marking today which I thought would be well worthwhile


----------



## young Ed (5 Oct 2014)

still not back with you 
t'eiving scumbags 
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2014)

That site worth a try?

A response from a former Stazi agent offerring help could be taken up!


----------



## jack smith (5 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> That site worth a try?
> 
> A response from a former Stazi agent offerring help could be taken up!


What sorry i dont understand your reply?


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2014)

Another way to look at the response from the police you met, might be an indication that they want them as much as you do.

Maybe they thought you'd managed to get the old one back and not told them!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> What sorry i dont understand your reply?


Bikes for sale in Durham on facebook.

A friend on there has had an offer from a former Stazi officer in helping in its return.


----------



## jack smith (5 Oct 2014)

Ahh ill tale a look now


----------



## jack smith (5 Oct 2014)

Are you a member? My request still hasent been accepted


----------



## solidthegreat (7 Oct 2014)

Not a lot else I can say that hasn't already, but sorry you have been subjected to this. If it was me this thieving **** did this to, I would live by the phrase "a mans best friend is a shovel" 
The world really wouldnt miss an oxygen thief like the lowlife who stole your bike.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> Are you a member? My request still hasent been accepted


Its the same friend that had the offer from the former stasi agent, that put in the request. It'll be Wednesday afternoon before I'll be able to ask him if he got in.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> Are you a member? My request still hasent been accepted


His application is still pending and half of them have disappeared it seems.


----------



## Leodis (13 Oct 2014)

Not sure why this is still ongoing, the bike is/would be owned by the insurance company.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2014)

The insurance paid out very little. Thats why.


----------



## Leodis (13 Oct 2014)

But even if it was found it would have to be handed back to them wouldnt it? Anyway hope you get the bike back


----------



## jack smith (13 Oct 2014)

Leodis said:


> Not sure why this is still ongoing, the bike is/would be owned by the insurance company.


If you've been following it you'll find out The bike is mine


----------



## Leodis (13 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> If you've been following it you'll find out The bike is mine



Sorry I thought you accepted an insurance payment for the bike. You should have a regular spot in the Northern Echo with your nicked bike and filming bus drivers.


----------



## jack smith (13 Oct 2014)

I did


----------



## Leodis (13 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> I did



Then its their bike if its found, you could offer to buy it back but if you retrieve and keep said bike then thats insurance fraud.


----------



## jack smith (13 Oct 2014)

Read the post...


----------



## Leodis (13 Oct 2014)

Which one? It goes from the insurance offer to some random sighting in Leeds


----------



## jack smith (13 Oct 2014)

If the bike is found its mine to keep


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2014)

Leodis said:


> Not sure why this is still ongoing, the bike is/would be owned by the insurance company.


International interest in a stolen bike. 
The person who I mentioned has had feedback from America, Brazil, Canada & Australia. Offers of help, from closer to the UK as well as from in it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2014)

Leodis said:


> Which one? It goes from the insurance offer to some random sighting in Leeds


One of a group, local to where it was pinched, happened to be a security guard in the Trinity Centre/Arcade in Leeds.
The same company are also responsible for security in other retail centres in Leeds.


----------



## Leodis (14 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> If the bike is found its mine to keep



Great you get an insurance payout and then get to keep a stolen bike, bonus. Who are you insured with as I should change to them.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Oct 2014)

This sounds like total tosh to me.

First the police and I am speaking as an ex copper. You saw his face, the shop keeper saw his face and at least 3 others saw him take your bike. It sounds like he is a local Villan and they all know him. I dont care if he went home and dressed a Coco the clown, I would be nicking him on suspicion of theft and Holding an id parade. Then the court could sort it out. To say he cannot be arrested because he changed his clothes is ludicrous. If I commit an offence today does that mean I cannot be arrested tomorrow. That cannot be right. I dont Care how nice they are to you, they are pulling the wool over your eyes and you need to make an official complaint.

The insurance Company. Unfortunately, I think they are legally right but morally wrong. But we all know insurance companies have no morals. You left the bike unlocked in what you say is a very dodgy area. So dodgy that you stayed outside to pay for your fish and chips. I know it was only a foot away but that foot made all the difference. If you had hold of it that could have been a different story. If you had told the insurance company you had hold of it, again a different story.

I served 12 years with the army and am still in touch with people who would go round and explain to him the error of his ways and I would not need to be involved. There is no way I would let this rest if it were my bike.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2014)

@steveindenmark, ID parades as you knew them are no longer done. Variety of reasons with the main one given being cost.
VIPER video ID's are standard now. In these, any marks/features that the defence, or the person in the "parade" wants covering will be pixelated out. Done one where over 50% of the face was covered obscured in this way.

There is also a piece on here where threats have been made against his family. And he's not wanted to upset the officers looking into that side of things.

Overall opinion is, and has been that the police have treated him less than fairly on this matter.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> @steveindenmark, ID parades as you knew them are no longer done. Variety of reasons with the main one given being cost.
> VIPER video ID's are standard now. In these, any marks/features that the defence, or the person in the "parade" wants covering will be pixelated out. Done one where over 50% of the face was covered obscured in this way.
> 
> There is also a piece on here where threats have been made against his family. And he's not wanted to upset the officers looking into that side of things.
> ...


He's been treated just like the rest of us by the police, They're not bothered about bikes and just expect us to claim on insurance whilst 'stolen recovered cycles' are auctioned off.


----------



## jack smith (14 Oct 2014)

Not sure why your trying to be arsey I got a sh*tty pay out and THEY told me if the bike is found it's mine, they are still getting payed once a month and they have raised the monthly payment, the bike is still my property and I want it back. Unfortunately I'm not the type of person that lives a lifestyle that losing a bike worth a few grand is nothing to me, to me a bike is my main mode of transport/ exercise/enjoyment it's not something I'll let slip


----------



## jack smith (14 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> He's been treated just like the rest of us by the police, They're not bothered about bikes and just expect us to claim on insurance whilst 'stolen recovered cycles' are auctioned off.


A recovery was made by northumbria police the other week we called up and the woman said "well a bike stolen in durham wouldnt end up here" .. Their border is not 5 miles from where it was stolen, we also asked the police dealing with it at a bike marking event lastweek and they said if any other force or even their force finds it it would probably be sold off by them if not claimed, we then asked if they wouod check to see if it was stolen and they said, if it isnt police marked then no.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> A recovery was made by northumbria police the other week we called up and the woman said "well a bike stolen in durham wouldnt end up here" .. Their border is not 5 miles from where it was stolen, we also asked the police dealing with it at a bike marking event lastweek and they said if any other force or even their force finds it it would probably be sold off by them if not claimed, we then asked if they wouod check to see if it was stolen and they said, if it isnt police marked then no.


My Classic 33 ended up just outside the port of Holyhead. Having travelled via South Yorkshire, Manchester, Chester and onto Anglsey. Transmitter didn't do a very good job of getting through the metal framed warehouse, before the battery died.

I actually had my hands on it in South Yorkshire!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> A recovery was made by northumbria police the other week we called up and the woman said "well a bike stolen in durham wouldnt end up here" .. Their border is not 5 miles from where it was stolen, we also asked the police dealing with it at a bike marking event lastweek and they said if any other force or even their force finds it it would probably be sold off by them if not claimed, we then asked if they wouod check to see if it was stolen and they said, if it isnt police marked then no.


I'd be over there like a shot, my bikes are my bikes all built up by me. I've had 2 stolen over the years and I'd still like em back.


----------



## jack smith (14 Oct 2014)

Even if i did have to pay back the insurance company (i dont) id gladly give them a few hundred quid for an s works venge, id keep it but even if i didnt want to keep it id pay them back and make a few k profit


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Oct 2014)

How do you police mark a Carbon bike?


----------



## jack smith (17 Oct 2014)

Uv pen inside or etching fluid, i use both


----------



## Mick Vincent (20 Dec 2014)

Any luck in getting it recovered yet.


----------



## jack smith (20 Dec 2014)

None im afraid i had a lass message me saying her friend from a tri club got offered one identical for sale in my area but the bloke refused to give me any of his contact details ect.. What an arse


----------



## jack smith (20 Dec 2014)

None im afraid i had a lass message me saying her friend from a tri club got offered one identical for sale in my area but the bloke refused to give me any of his contact details ect.. What an arse


----------



## jack smith (9 Jul 2015)

Been a year today since my a works venge was stolen... Might be a good time and place to reveal I built this today


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jul 2015)

Just goes to show that you cant keep a good man down


----------



## jack smith (9 Jul 2015)

Only took a year apart and 7 other bikes to ride to realise the venge was the one for me. What a relationship lmao


----------



## simon the viking (9 Jul 2015)

Well done.... looks fantastic.


----------



## Saluki (9 Jul 2015)

Lovely bike. Good for you for building another.


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Jul 2015)

hint hint...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2015)

Lovely...


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jul 2015)

Nice. I'll have a look on the Cyclechat Classifieds in, shall we say, three weeks to see how much you're selling it for .


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jul 2015)

Smart that is.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jul 2015)

jack smith said:


> Been a year today since my a works venge was stolen... Might be a good time and place to reveal I built this today
> View attachment 95528


It seems to be lacking some cables.....


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2015)

I hope you're off the chips now fella!


----------



## jack smith (10 Jul 2015)

Cyclist33 yet another pathetic comment on one of my posts I see  Cables got finished today I wanted a fresh set on it so waited got some bar tape too but wish I went black not red


----------



## jack smith (10 Jul 2015)

Aye I'm on a diet anyway lol


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jul 2015)

jack smith said:


> Cyclist33 yet another pathetic comment on one of my posts I see  Cables got finished today I wanted a fresh set on it so waited got some bar tape too but wish I went black not red


Merely giving it the airspace it deserves


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2015)

Is it a real one or pretend?


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jul 2015)

Some needlessly negative comments aimed at @jack smith in this thread.

He's just a young guy who has taken an interest in cycling, and doing it in his own way.

I don't know him, but I do where he lives.

A lot of social deprivation, with far too many feckless young men who spend their time drinking, fighting, thieving and doing drugs.

Dragging yourself above that can take some doing, so well done to Jack for trying to lead a clean life.


----------



## DRM (11 Jul 2015)

That's a nice looking bike, good on you for not letting the thieving scum put you off, congrats on the build, hope it rides as good as it looks.


----------



## Arrowfoot (12 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Some needlessly negative comments aimed at @jack smith in this thread.
> 
> He's just a young guy who has taken an interest in cycling, and doing it in his own way.
> 
> ...



You might have eat your hat on this one. Some astute members have noticed something a while back.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jul 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> You might have eat your hat on this one. Some astute members have noticed something a while back.



Are these the same 'astute' members who are having a pop from the safety of a keyboard?


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Jul 2015)

If there something to say, say it. Don't elude to something and then run for cover.


----------



## young Ed (12 Jul 2015)

with tongue firmly in cheek, you also forgot the bartape!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (12 Jul 2015)

but glad to see your back up and strong again and built another to fuel the addiction!  
Cheers Ed


----------



## Arrowfoot (12 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Are these the same 'astute' members who are having a pop from the safety of a keyboard?



Actually they were civic enough to warn other members. They could have minded their own business.


----------



## Arrowfoot (12 Jul 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> If there something to say, say it. Don't elude to something and then run for cover.



If you choose to be dense, no one can help you. When I saw similar comments, I did a search and realised what was happening.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Jul 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> If you choose to be dense, no one can help you. When I saw similar comments, I did a search and realised what was happening.


ok, so just throw insults at me and no facts?


----------



## SamR (14 Jul 2015)

What made you go back to the Venge over the likes of the Cervelo, Scott and S-Works Tarmac?


----------



## wam68 (28 Jul 2015)

jack smith said:


> Been a year today since my a works venge was stolen... Might be a good time and place to reveal I built this today
> View attachment 95528


Well done. Very nice bike. Jealous as a jealous thing.


----------



## jack smith (25 Jun 2016)

Bike was found a few days ago nearly two years later. I spotted it on eBay and found it in Birmingham, won the auction and police went to pick it up for me today. just waiting until I can get off work to go pick it up which will probably be a few weeks! Exciting times!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2016)

jack smith said:


> Bike was found a few days ago nearly two years later. I spotted it on eBay and found it in Birmingham, won the auction and police went to pick it up for me today. just waiting until I can get off work to go pick it up which will probably be a few weeks! Exciting times!


What'll you do when you get it back? And any word on the person who took it.


----------



## jack smith (25 Jun 2016)

Will call the insurance company and see what then crack is, not sure on condition or anything yet but it appears that it hasent been touched. the tyres are flat and no part has changed, my phone holder is even still attatched. Got the guys name who had it but it's a hell of a long way from where it was stolen, will wait and see what the seller says in the investigation


----------



## simon the viking (26 Jun 2016)

Good news. Hope you get to keep it. Didn't you say insurance would give it you back if found


----------



## Roadrider48 (26 Jun 2016)

jack smith said:


> Bike was found a few days ago nearly two years later. I spotted it on eBay and found it in Birmingham, won the auction and police went to pick it up for me today. just waiting until I can get off work to go pick it up which will probably be a few weeks! Exciting times!


Bloody hell Jack, two years!
Is it still a complete bike?


----------



## jack smith (26 Jun 2016)

Never been touched mate


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2016)

Fantastic result mate


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Jun 2016)

Lock the thing up next time you leave it somewhere


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2016)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Lock the thing up next time you leave it somewhere


Ditto, even outside the chippy.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Jun 2016)

Get a small Kryptonite fahgettaboudit lock if youre just going local. that way at least you can technically 'immobilize' the bike. Wont stop someone picking the bike up and running off with it though. but it will cause them some problems if they try to sell the bike on ebay with it still attached.

Just a deterrent


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2016)

Will it still be fitted with a tracker when you get it back?


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jun 2016)

So your new bike is up for sale then


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2016)

A great result.

I think it would be useful to a lot of people if you could explain your interactions with Ebay and the police as this may help others in similar circumstances.


----------

